# Fail Safe Mode



## hstoudt78 (May 16, 2015)

I have 97 Maxima GLE that will randomly go into the fail safe mode once it hits 2000RPMs. If I turn off the engine and restart right away it goes out of the fail safe mode. I have had multiple codes that has included speed sensor, knock sensor and mass air flow sensor. I have changed all three sensors and clear those codes. Now I have a P0744 and P0600, the P0744 makes sense because it won't shift into O/D. From what I have read that the Transmission solenoid control is faulty which might be the reason I am getting the P0600 code.
My questions are: What causes it to randomly go into the fail safe mode? If its the Transmission Solenoid Control, is that something that can be changed without removing the transmission?


----------

